# My drawings



## Sophdraws19 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, my name is Sophie, I'm 14 and self taught. Here are some pics of my recent work, if you have any creative criticism at all please say, I appreciate it! Also feel free to check out more of my work on instagram at @crazyforpocky.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very impressive! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sophdraws19 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

14? woow!

Great work!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You are so talented. Your work is amazing! And so Young. I believe you have a great future ahead of you.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Good stuff! Stay at it....


----------



## Leo (Sep 24, 2015)

this is really impressive!
great job


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful work..especially considering you are only 14. You have a bright future.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Great work!
What kind of pencil do you use?

Lucy


----------



## RapidFireArt (Dec 17, 2015)

WOW! Those eyes are amazing! Chanda and Terry are right. You have a very bright future ahead of you! 
Did you use liquid whiteout?


----------



## Sophdraws19 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments! I used 6b and 4b graphite pencils for most of the drawings and occasionally 8b for contrast and dark areas. Not too sure about the brand of pencil but I think one of them is called graftstone or graftwood by caran d'ache and the other brand is called royal graphite. For the highlights I used a signo white gel pen and putty eraser:biggrin:.


----------

